# Fishing Fri & Sat



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Staying at a condo on Seawall Blvd and looking to fish between Seawall and Pirates Beach.
Just hitting the beach and wading in. Any reports lately?
What lures, colors have been working?
Which gut are you working?
Thanks!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Most of the surf fishing this time of the year is with surf rods with Whiting cut bait or Crabs for Bull Reds, Black Drums, with bait rods out to catch Whiting for bait or to eat.
There is little if any Trout in the surf.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. 
I don't fish the surf often. Was always a POC bay fisher until moving back to Houston. Guess I'll have to break out the bigger rod and weights.


----------

